# Northern Tool



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Send them an email and ask them where the truck is made. That will be a good starter.

- Barry


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I buy a good bit of stuff from Northern, mostly from the store, not the catalog. They handle both name brand and Chinese import stuff. Shipping can be a bit steep.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Chinese junk*

Their very reasonably priced platform scale gives you exactly what you paid for - Chinese junk.
I will sell you mine for $.50 on the dollar to get it out of my way.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Grant said:


> Item #144396-2803 and it's manufactured by Milwaukee


I'll also add that just because it's a Milwaukee, which for eons has been a "made in America" brand and servicing the commercial/industrial sector probably doesn't mean that anymore. I've seen Milwaukee show up at times in the big box stores and wouldn't be surprised if they have at least some of their tool lines made overseas.

I'm still using a Milwaukee hammer drill from 1975! I have a Bosch from 2004, but like the Milwaukee better. Not a feather weight like the ones made out of plastic today.

- Barry


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I've ordered a few things from Northern with no problems.I got the best deal on a drum truck from Grainger.
As for cheap China stuff,sad to say I have been taken in by too much of it.I now believe much of the shiploads of Chinese junk are destined for our landfills.No quality control for the most part.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks, Barry.

I sent them an e-mail today and got a prompt response. Northern Tools says this drum truck is made in the USA by Milwaukee. He could not explain the differences in why Kelley is $410 and their's is $169. Shipping weights vary as well.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I've bought a fair amount of items from Northern and been happy with all of my purchases. I'll keep my fingers crossed and take the advice that was given in an earlier post...call them to find out where it is made before ordering...


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

I order from Northern Tool once a month and every time I get the Items they have not been packaged very well. Good Luck


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Bee said:


> I order from Northern Tool once a month and every time I get the Items they have not been packaged very well. Good Luck


 
If you are ordering once a month, it's obvious that Northern Tool is doing something right! Sounds like the poor packaging doesn't seem to negatively impact the items.


----------

